# Medicare cross code for HCPCS



## Chasmarie (Nov 10, 2010)

I am having a difficult time with S0077, injection clindamycin being accepted by Trailblazer who processes our local Virginia Medicare claims. They say the code is invalid when in fact it is not. Anyone have any ideas of where to get the crosswalk code for this HCPCS? Thanks.


----------

